# Ten commandments...



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Mar 17, 2011)

Some screwball slipped a list of the ten commandments in my mailbox sometime between yesterday afternoon and this afternoon.  I actually read them be cause I never have. You gotta be joking right???


Never covet your neighbors house or wife,...have you seen their rec room your her when she wears that red jogging outfit???   

Never commit adultry...see that happen more often than I care to imagine.  That and money split the most folks up than anything else.  Give me a break!!!

Take the lords name in vain....it's a word!!  Give me a break.  Bet I do that about 50 times a day just trying to fit in around here!!

No gods before me...sorry mother nature trumps!!!

No working on Sunday...what???  Your kidding right??  Who says that you need a whole day to pray and stuff anyway.  If there really was a god, wouldn't you think he would be understanding enough to realize that some folks need to work 7 days a week to make ends meet and besides, why do you have to pray in a church once a week anyway.  To make sure you give your 10%????   Ha!!!


Could go on and on but it seems to me that the one who made up these commandments either did so knowing nobody could follow them and lead a normal life; Is a politician through and through; or has a sick mind knowing that there's a chance folks will try their hardest to follow the rules, in affect, making their lives extremely hard to live.  

I will stick to my own rules...

Don't drink and drive
Leave a few select whiners alone to keep from getting banned
Never beat the dog in public
The rule of thumb
Never pee out the back door unless you know your wife wont know
Be fair but firm with folks


And finally...try to have fun while your young cause your eyesight is the second thing to go!!!


----------



## johnnylightnin (Mar 17, 2011)

Iron clad. ; )


----------



## CAL (Mar 18, 2011)

11P&YBOWHUNTER said:


> I will stick to my own rules...
> 
> Don't drink and drive
> Leave a few select whiners alone to keep from getting banned
> ...



Just when I was beginning to like you P&Y !Ya just plain.......Bad.Gonna have to send er letter home with you after school boy.Till then.....go set in tha corner under tha dunce hat.
Ya right about one thing,ya eye sight and then ya hearing........HuH?Just too early for all this here nonsense!


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 18, 2011)

11P&YBOWHUNTER said:


> Some screwball slipped a list of the ten commandments in my mailbox sometime between yesterday afternoon and this afternoon.  I actually read them be cause I never have. You gotta be joking right???
> 
> 
> Never covet your neighbors house or wife,...have you seen their rec room your her when she wears that red jogging outfit???
> ...



And here again, you show you dont really have a very good understanding of what your denying.


----------



## JFS (Mar 18, 2011)

stringmusic said:


> And here again, you show you dont really have a very good understanding of what your denying.




Here's the synopsis:


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Mar 18, 2011)

JFS said:


> Here's the synopsis:



That is some funny stuff there!!!!  I don't care who you are!!!!!


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 18, 2011)

11P&YBOWHUNTER said:


> That is some funny stuff there!!!!  I don't care who you are!!!!!



When he dropped one of the tablets was pretty funny.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Mar 18, 2011)

stringmusic said:


> When he dropped one of the tablets was pretty funny.



Yup, he just "amended" the commandments to fit his needs!!!


----------



## ambush80 (Mar 18, 2011)

stringmusic said:


> When he dropped one of the tablets was pretty funny.




I like when he says "Oi!"


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Mar 18, 2011)

I had to watch it again...that is so funny!!!


----------

